# barrel racing..



## BMUNCH (Feb 4, 2009)

WEINER DOG!!!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Since I have a dachshund, I loved it.


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

Awww...This sure made my day. 
Dashhounds FTW.


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

baahhahha that was awesome!


----------



## BMUNCH (Feb 4, 2009)

i know isnt it adorable?? i showed my little sisters.. and ever since they've been doing barrels too on their hands and knees using their shoes as the barrels. LOL


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW! That's adorable. How the heck did they get the dog to do the pattern??


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

-is wondering how they taught the dog to do that-


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Awww, that was so cute! We had dachshunds as our farm dogs growing up, my parents still have one now. I'm going to have to show this to my mom!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness... so cute


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Bahaha, that was hilarious! I want to teach my dogs how to do that lol.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I want to know how they taught their dog to do that...so I can teach my rat terrier...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha how the heck did they teach that?!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

haha that was so cute, that's a well trained dog XD


----------

